# considering selling a rifle, got a pricing question



## .5461 (Jan 22, 2008)

I have a LNIB Remington 710 in 30-06, only had 8 flawless rounds of winchester super-x 150grain's through it, and only to site it in after using a bore sitter(last 3 got a 1.5in group at 200 yds), comes with everything it originally did(scope, lock and papers) it was purchased in December and hunted with on 3 occasions. Ive seen them on Auctionarms and Gunbroker for around 300-350, so what should i ask for mine? 

Any info is appreciated thanks.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Start the bid out at the least you'll take for it. Good luck.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I'd just price it in line with what you see on the auction/sale sites, if you're doing a private sale. Gun values are very regional, though.

*Baldy's* advice is excellent if you are selling it at auction.

A dealer will obviously give you only a small percentage of its value, compared to an individual.


----------



## 220combat (Oct 26, 2007)

$359 is list price from Remington. Cabelas is selling them here in CT for $329. I love my 710 in .270, but there is a recall on them right now. search "710" at remington.com


----------



## .5461 (Jan 22, 2008)

ya i already looked mine up, and its not on the recall list, from what i understand it was only a certain set of serial numbers


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

Look back at GunBroker and see what they're actually selling at not what ppl are starting them out at. Gotta look at he actually sold ones. Looks like $250 is about what they're going for. Hate to say it but this particular model just doen't have great reputation (partially due to it's recall) so they will likely command a rather low reslae value.


----------



## 220combat (Oct 26, 2007)

I had to have mine repaired after one week in the woods. The plastic magazine retention clip broke and a magazine would not stay in the gun. Otherwise, I do love the gun. Average .75" @ 100yds with 130gr nosler partitions. Not bad out of the box.


----------

